# Need Cosmotron Expertise



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently picked up this NOS Citizen Cosmotron and need some advice/knowledge. The case outwardly appears to be one piece but under magnification, or this digital photo, it looks like it is a separate back that is machined VERY well. Does anyone know if the back does come off? Also I can't figure what the screw on the back is for (not the battery hatch :lol: ). Anyone? Everything is well with the watch, I just need to know for future reference and also if I want to see what movement it has.



















All help gratefully received.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi bill I,ve often toyed with the idea of picking one of these up only trouble is they tend to come up in

the middle of the night, they seem to fetch a good price, as to helping you out I cant but I expect the

hawk will be along in a minute, I see he has not got one of these on his site. I do apologise Paul has

got them on his site but does not show the back.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont have one of these but I can tell you it is one piece case, so the movement will come out the front. The small screw on the back it to allow regulation, as there is no back to remove.

Lovely watch, I now want one.

Rob


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

rdwiow said:


> I dont have one of these but I can tell you it is one piece case, so the movement will come out the front. The small screw on the back it to allow regulation, as there is no back to remove.
> 
> Lovely watch, I now want one.
> 
> Rob


I agree,

I'd also say it's a frontloader and that the little screw is either the regulator itself or (I think more likely) a grub screw that you remove to access the regulator.

damn fine looking watch, nice.

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > I dont have one of these but I can tell you it is one piece case, so the movement will come out the front. The small screw on the back it to allow regulation, as there is no back to remove.
> ...


Yep, I'll go with the front loader and grub screw idea....seems to fall right over the adjuster:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > rdwiow said:
> ...


right, that's that one sorted, NEXT....

excellent Paul I reckon you are spot on.

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it safe to say that any watch with a battery hatch is a front loader?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Is it safe to say that any watch with a battery hatch is a front loader?


No.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Is it safe to say that any watch with a battery hatch is a front loader?
> ...


Agreed


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks lads! My first impession was that it was definately a front loader. I immediately went where I always do for electric watch info and found all that Paul had pictured were back opening. That caused me to wonder about the seam that needs magnification to see. I guess instead of milling it from a solid block of steel they made it in two pieces and fused them before final milling of the outside.

It was listed as NOS and the photos seemed to bear that out so I went for it at $150. I believe it is definately NOS but it is a bit of a shame that they buggered the battery hatch slot a little when replacing the original cell.

Thanks again for the comments and info.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Thanks lads! My first impession was that it was definately a front loader. I immediately went where I always do for electric watch info and found all that Paul had pictured were back opening. That caused me to wonder about the seam that needs magnification to see. I guess instead of milling it from a solid block of steel they made it in two pieces and fused them before final milling of the outside.
> 
> It was listed as NOS and the photos seemed to bear that out so I went for it at $150. I believe it is definately NOS but it is a bit of a shame that they buggered the battery hatch slot a little when replacing the original cell.
> 
> Thanks again for the comments and info.


HI Bill I saw one of those go through the bay the other night for Â£36 but I was in bed, did,nt bid because i thought

it would fetch a lot more than that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rdwiow said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


It's not even safe to say any watch with a battery has a electic or quartz movement!

Bought this "electric" off ebay only to find someone had frankened it with a swiss manual wind movement! 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/p.groom/watch...en&move.jpg

Sorry for sliding fftopic: Bill. That Citizen is lovely!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

pg tips said:


> rdwiow said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


I suspect that swiss movement is worth more than a timex movement Bill. :lol:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

That's a very nice Cosmotron.

The sort with the separate battery hatch seem to be considerably rarer on Ebay. IIRC there are a couple of nice ones with proper backs still on there and attracting no interest, but I haven't seen one like this for ages.


----------

